# China Blacklist



## murchie

Hi guys,

I have got myself into a bad situation and i will keep it short just now unless i get replies. Basically my company have screwed me over, so I am going home. They said that if i don't pay 35000rmb they wont let me leave. Then we negotiated that i would pay it off monthly when I am at home in the UK. I have only been at the company 1 month and its what they call "compensation".

Anyway they said that if I don't pay it they will get me blacklisted from China and I can't return.

i want to ask, how hard is it to appeal and if so whats the chances.

many thanks


----------



## cschrd2

If the company has government relations it's possible they put you on a list. If its a local company less logical. Taking things to court brings typically nothing as the system favors Chinese normally (benefit of doubt). Typical solution is negotiate a decent end solution.


----------



## Southerncalm

I would not bother with it while still inside of China

You can always hire a western legal firm that has an office located in China to help if needed
Once you are back home

As you have heard about the Guanxi or clout people have in certain government connections
Fighting from within the city they have the leverage is a bad idea since most Guanxi is normally localize
Also be aware that much of it is chest thumping to rip you off
not near as many companies have a fraction of that power as they try to bluff that they do
but may have enough bad friend to make it unsafe for you fast
but dont address it until you are safely in your home turf 

Go home, don't pay them
Once home when you apply for a new Visa to return to a different city you can deal with it correctly based on approved or not
If not, and because of this you can get the legal company to file any appeals on your behalf from the safety of home
If you get approved just stay out of that city and you should be fine

Dont sign ANYTHING
just vanish and get home 
then deal with it


----------



## peanutbutterjellytime

They are just trying to scare you. If you don't have a Z visa there is absolutely nothing they can do. If you do, then you may have a problem getting a Z visa in the future, but you won't be black listed for that...


----------



## hdlgallen

It's based on your contract, man.

You have to know where's the 35000rmb comes from. It's possible that you only need to pay them 35 rmb...

I have to say that if they were not blackmail you, and it was legally responsibility for paying this compensation, you should pay it. 

If you are on the list, you will not get a visa easily in the future. Find a lawyer if you have to.


----------



## CFTU

I suggest that you contact all of these groups in China with a written complaint and they will help you:

China Scam Patrol

China Scam Busters

Clever China Cheaters

Good luck!


----------



## sxmhousewife

Don't know how was your "bad situation" you put yourself in. If that may cause you to judge be criminal then you are really in big trouble. Don't even think of any appealing in the future. If you can leave, just leave w/o telling anyone and don't leave the airport of your city, go to somewhere further else and then leave China. I hope you keep your passport by yourself. Otherwise, you have to go to the UK consulate for help. 

China is a complicated country and particularly if you don't speak any of the Chinese, then, you are always be in dark side.


----------

